
The Making of “Gears of War: Ultimate Edition” - cpeterso
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2015-the-making-of-gears-of-war-ultimate-edition
======
dugditches
Shame that consoles seem to be promoting this type of 'repackaging' more.
Seems the 'HD remaster' is the trend of this generation.

Not to belittle the work of the team. Simply that they could have worked on
something else/new instead of covering for users not wanting to dig out their
old obsolete consoles/shut down servers.

~~~
corysama
Gamers ask for HD remasters all the time. And, they spend money on them. It's
not for everyone, but it is a very viable market.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/search?q=please+HD+remake&re...](https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/search?q=please+HD+remake&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all)

